# My dog doesn't like liver too much



## Maximus_NSX (Dec 8, 2008)

It was the weirdest thing. I fully expected Kobe to swallow the beef liver but he kept putting the small piece in his mouth and taking it out. It took him a good couple minutes to eat it. Why is this? Do dogs not like liver?


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't blame him


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

liver needs bacon and gravy LOL hahahah


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

was the liver cooked or was it raw? was this the first time your dog had liver? i gave my dog a peice of liverwurst once and he didn't go crazy over it. sometimes we cook chicken livers and throw it in their food. we also ground chicken liver up, add a little water and put it in the ice trays and freeze it. the dogs like the iced chicken liver cubes.


----------



## Maximus_NSX (Dec 8, 2008)

The liver was raw. Today was the 1st time I have fed it to Kobe.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Try freezing it (liver-cicle), mincing it with canned fish, or searing each side quickly on the skillet before feeding. Add some garlic powder even. It took awhile for Renji but he'll now gladly eat the slimy, raw, unfrozen chunks that I toss in with the rest of his meal.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

It's not the taste -they don't like the texture of it. 
I'd try Diana's suggestions.


----------



## laukaouda (Jun 26, 2002)

Phantom hates liver. And I hate cleaning it up off the floor after she picks it out of her bowl. I grind it with my other organ meats.

When in doubt I mash it into a can of tuna fish or peanut butter.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have found they do like it better if it is partially frozen in small pieces. Mine I usually mix with eggs.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

My boys don't like it either...


----------



## Cypress (Jan 13, 2009)

Atlas loves his beef liver! He whines when he smells us cutting it up. He does the same thing with his beef kidney. He won't eat the pet burgers from U.S Wellness meats though. They are ground beef with 5% liver...so who knows why dogs are as picky as they are... (He will eat ground beef on its own and liver on its own, but not combined?)


----------



## Nikkia (Jul 27, 2008)

Nikkia loves the beef liver she just slurps it up like there nothing to it while my moms Papillons hate it they stare at it and poke it but refuse to eat it.


----------

